
Emerging JavaScript pattern: multiple return values - loige
https://loige.co/emerging-javascript-pattern-multiple-return-values
======
nicknaso
Thank you. Good article and it's interesting how other programming languages
influence each other.

~~~
loige
Thanks Nick, greatly appreciate your feedback! :)

